# R.I.P Miracle baby Beardie 30/05/08-02/06/08



## buddy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi 

We lost a baby beardie this morning he was very weak when he came out the egg as i being stupid after 97 days in incubation pierced the egg he was very weak and then yestarday he was so energetic and alert 

this morning i woke up for my O/H to find the little one no longer with us.

i am sorry little one i should not have pierced egg if i hadnt you would maybe be here now.

you will never be forgotten and even though you only made it a few days you were named and will never be forgotten ever.

PIC TAKEN ONLY YESTARDAY AND A VIDEO ALSO JUST YESTARDAY


----------



## suzy2869 (Jul 29, 2007)

R.I.P sweetie


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

*Aww, R.I.P *


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Mizzi (Mar 2, 2008)

awww r.i.p.


----------



## FelixMarmite (Dec 11, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. 
R.I.P.
eace:


----------



## bmsonline (Feb 7, 2008)

R.i.p


----------



## katelikesfun (Sep 19, 2007)

oh no Miracle! I was loving hearing about how she was doing ok. So sad!!
sorry for your loss. and don't blame yourself. maybe she just wasn't meant to be! : victory:


----------



## buddy (Jul 10, 2007)

thanks guys i burried her in my back yard last night was not nice i got really hopefully too she was a little tease making me think she was getting better lol

thanks kate for keeping a look out for outcome 

xxx


----------



## exoticpetkeeper (May 30, 2007)

buddy said:


> thanks guys i burried her in my back yard last night was not nice i got really hopefully too she was a little tease making me think she was getting better lol
> 
> thanks kate for keeping a look out for outcome
> 
> xxx


i know exactly how u feel i have had to bury a baby beardie 2


----------



## sarahjames (Sep 2, 2007)

R.I.P little miracle! so sorry for your loss hun! xx


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

sorry for your loss


----------



## gibby (Oct 24, 2007)

R.i.p.


----------

